# Got this guy kind of by accident



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

on Friday afternoon.










The wife and I left town about 5:30 PM Friday afternoon to go try to get a Pheasant. Well I usually put the Ruger KM77RFP MKII .223 in the overhead gun rack in my pickup and Friday it turned out to be a good thing. We drove a mile north of town and then headed west. We had driven west a little over a mile when Bonnie said "look at that dog out in the soybean stubble". I looked and we both said at the same time "that's no dog, that's a coyote".

I immediately drove the pickup down in the ditch on the opposite side of the road and slowly, quietly got out. I inched my way to the top of the ditch and as soon as I could see the Coyote he took off running. Well my first shot zinged right over his back and just served to make him run faster. As I chembered the next round the Coyote stopped but about the time I got him in the field of view of the scope he took off again.

This time I held about 6" over his nose and when the crosshairs were 6" in front of this nose I touched the 2 pound trigger. At the shot I heard the bullet find it's mark with the resounding THWACK, and then saw the Coyote do 2 or 3 somersaults before coming to rest. His head stayed up for a moment but he had expired before I got out to him.

It was a young of the year, but had a really pretty coat non the less. This made my day. I had been out calling on Thursday morning and had one coming in but all of a sudden he disappeared when a Combine, Truck and a Pickup pulled in to the other end of the field.

At any rate the season has started, well at least for me and now I am pumped to get out and try to call in one in the next week or so when time permits.

Larry

PS I never did get any Pheasants Friday afternoon (after shooting the Coyote) but it was a good day anyway.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

nice.. how much it weigh..? im thinkin 25-30...?


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I guess I don't know how much it weighed. It was a fairly small one though so probably 20 lbs.

Larry


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

I've got a picture of a little one i got a few weeks ago.. i'd post the pictures if someone would gimme a tip on how ot do it.. the pics are on my computer by the way.. i just need to upload em...


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

fingerz42 said:


> I've got a picture of a little one i got a few weeks ago.. i'd post the pictures if someone would gimme a tip on how ot do it.. the pics are on my computer by the way.. i just need to upload em...


PM me when you are available and I'll walk you thru the process...

Ryan


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Larry

Nice coyote. We usually always see one when pheasant hunting but usually it is running Mach 4 away from us down a shelter belt! LOL


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

Heres mine 
[siteimg]5339[/siteimg]

[siteimg]5340[/siteimg]

this years pup.. u can tell by its baby teeth and small feet.. hard to tell by the size of this pik but u could see it better at the piks original size.. nice fur on it tho.. 3 inch buckshot to the face.. didnt move much... 25 yard shot..


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Fallguy said:


> Larry
> 
> Nice coyote. We usually always see one when pheasant hunting but usually it is running Mach 4 away from us down a shelter belt! LOL


LOL

I know what you mean. In all the walk in areas and game production areas we have walked Pheasant Hunting this year we haven't seen a single coyote (which I thought was kind of odd).

One of the members here at NoDak Outdoors told me via PM that while Pheasant Hunting their dog actually pointed a Coyote trying to hide. Well from what they guy said the Coyote didn't hide quite good enough.

A lot of times late at night I sit in the parking lot of the Convience Store here in town catching up on paperwork. The edge of the city limits is one block south of the Convience Store. Quite often I hear Coyotes howling and they really sound close. One night I heard them over the sound of my vehicles engine running.

At other times in the port part of town I have actually seen Coyotes come into the city park, and have had reports of people seeing them on their decks in the wee hours eating dog food.

Larry


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

That's a pretty Coyote you got there. I am a sucker for the lighter color ones myself. Yep I bet with a load of shot in the face he didn't argue too much at all. Way to go, congrats.

Larry


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

fingerz42 said:


> Heres mine
> 
> this years pup.. u can tell by its baby teeth and small feet.. hard to tell by the size of this pik but u could see it better at the piks original size.. nice fur on it tho.. 3 inch buckshot to the face.. didnt move much... 25 yard shot..


Nice pics fingerz

Glad I could help ya!

Ryan


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

Nice picture handgunner! 
I've kicked out 3 so far out of the cattail sloughs pheasant hunting. They are quite sneaky though..always get out too far to hit with a shotgun before we see them. My dogs sure get frisky when they catch a wiff. Could have dusted them with rifle easy though. I'm gonna start looking for some new call..howlers. Lots of yotes in this area. A couple of my buddies just drive around in the morning before work and have shot a few. My dad says you can make just about any type of call??
by the way its me Jared..i finally got my user changed to "verg"


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

fingerz42 said:


> Heres mine
> [siteimg]5339[/siteimg]
> 
> [siteimg]5340[/siteimg]
> ...


Fingerz42

Nice dog. Yeah you can tell he is a young one. Pretty awesome that you got him with your scattergun, I have yet to do that. What is that cardboard in the back of your pickup to keep blood from getting in your pickup? If so PM me and I'll show you a better way to take care of that probelm :wink:


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

verg said:


> Nice picture handgunner!
> I've kicked out 3 so far out of the cattail sloughs pheasant hunting. They are quite sneaky though..always get out too far to hit with a shotgun before we see them. My dogs sure get frisky when they catch a wiff. Could have dusted them with rifle easy though. I'm gonna start looking for some new call..howlers. Lots of yotes in this area. A couple of my buddies just drive around in the morning before work and have shot a few. My dad says you can make just about any type of call??
> by the way its me Jared..i finally got my user changed to "verg"


Thanks

I am not sure if I can make any kind of call or not, but I do try. Actually about the only calls I have that I have not modified are the Close Reed Distress Calls.

In fact I just finished making a reed for a buddies howler. It is a Bill Austin Howler that some how he broke the reed. I had enough of the old reed for a pattern, found some reed material that was the same thickness and viola it is now back working again.

I guess I just like tinkering at times or else maybe it is becuase I am a cheapskate. I have also built my share of Electronic Callers, some good some not so good. Basically all that is needed is a good sound source (I use MP3 Players) and decent amp and the right speaker. The rest is up to your imagination.

Larry


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

Yessir.. thats to keep the blood from gettin in my buddies old *** jeep.. we layed down plastic then cardboard to keep it from gettin all over..

btw guys I was hunting at night.. in the thick woods of Pa. so its alot easier to shoot with a shotgun than a rifle.. in fact i had a nice, pry 45-50 pound yote come within 30 yards one night and took a shot with my 30-30 and hit him but not clean.. he got away but im sure he is dead now.. that was an aggravating night.. if i would shot at him with the shotgun he would pry be mounted right now...


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Here is what I made for my pickup for hauling around dead critters. It is a frame of old 2 x 6's, has a plywood bottom, and the mesh is rubber coated wire fencing. It is smaller so it fits between the wheelwells of my S-10 pickup, but can easily be put in the back of a full size if needed. It does two a few things:

1. lets the blood drip off the animal rather than soaking into the fur or feathers
2. keeps blood off the bed of your truck
3. keeps the animal from freezing to the metal and ripping off the fur

This might be of use to you for hauling animals in a jeep

*Finally, let me say that this is NOT my original idea. I took the idea from BradT-moderator of this forum.*

[siteimg]5343[/siteimg]

[siteimg]5342[/siteimg]

[siteimg]5341[/siteimg]


----------

